# Eheim 2026 Problems



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

I am ready to join the Eheim Pimp Club but first I need to get it up and running successfully.

Just started a 46 gal bow front planted tank, all Eco-Complete, CO2 injection, 1x96 Bright Kit; no prior experience (unless you count helping my son make many mistakes with his 1st tank but I am avid reader of the forums and articles). First used an Emperor 280 Bio-Wheel but was not happy with the surface agitation and the water flow over the Aqua Medic diffuser (pH was 7.3, kH 7 for a CO2 of 6ppm). Plus the Mrs was not happy with the noise.

So after studying all of the "evidence" I got an Eheim 2026 Pro II (over the Renafilter XP3) and gave the Emperor to my son for his 20 gal tank.

Got the Eheim setup easy enough using the Installation Set #1 and 2 in place of the standard tubes. May have made my initial mistake as I used an extra intake tube to length the output and get the spray bar lower in the tank. Not sure if that was a good idea or not.

I primed the pump and plugged it in. Nothing but a noisy rumbling sound from the canister. 

After much cursing and re-reading the manuals, I filled the tubes and canister manually with water and tried again.

Started to work but the flow is very strong (seems like a jet, rather than a spray), comes in bursts and is filled with millions of air bubbles. I could see that the spray bar was not completely filled with water so I removed one of the tubes along with the extra input tube but the results are the same.

I guess there is air in the system somewhere but I cannot see it, all of the connections look solid. I tried lowering the flow rate with the canister lever but that just stopped the flow totally and the filter starts making that rumbling sound again.

Help me get this resolved and I am a member for life !!

Thanks.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

All canister filters will make noise when you first start them. There is always air trapped inside. Let it run a few minutes. Most of the air will be pumped out. Sometimes it takes hours or a day to get all the trapped air out from the system.. However, the rambling sound should be gone after the first minute though.


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks.

And once the air is gone, I can adjust the rate better ? The flow is causing quite a commotion in the tank where the plants are not that firmly rooted yet.

Right now, the spray bar is right at the top of the tank. Can I move it lower by using the extra input tube ? 

Do I want to use all 3 tubes on the spray bar ? 

Angle it toward the bottom, back or front ?

Thanks again for the help !!


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

One more question:

Should I be using that little package of lubricant ? 

It didn't say anything about it in the manual.


----------



## Chupacabras (Aug 25, 2004)

YankeeFanInPA said:


> One more question:
> 
> Should I be using that little package of lubricant ?
> 
> It didn't say anything about it in the manual.


Only if you're having trouble getting the hoses a couple of inches onto the fittings. I only needed it for the fittings on the canister itself but if you can get them on, don't worry about it.


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

I was able to get them on.

In fact I got them on twice as, of course, I initially connected them backwards.

lol.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you will be able to adjust the flow rate once the filter purges itself of the extra air, and it will clear itself of the air soon enough. I also think you should be able to lower the spray bar as you described.

As for the angle of the spray bar, that is going to be up to you. I would think any direction but straight up would be fine! :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks.

I'm letting it run now with the extra tube to lower the bar.

Still a lot of bubbles coming out tho. Am only using 2 tubes on the spray bar. Wonder if I should use all 3.

Does this happen to everyone ?

Seems like there should be a way to avoid this.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It happens. 

Priming will get rid of most of the air but not all of it. I think it would be close to impossible for any canister filter to purge itself of all air upon priming.

Mike


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

It seems the problem was caused by the Installation Set 1 which came with the 2026 to replace the standard intake. Also got Installation Set 2 to replace the output (that seems to be OK).

I could see the air flowing into the input hose so I stopped the filter, checked the fittings and tried again: same result.

So I put in the standard intake and everything is working great, though I had to pull back on the flow rate (very strong).

Anyone else using these sets ?

Still getting small air bubbles but nothing like before. Hopefully this will clear up.

Right now the intake is almost on the bottm. Is that a problem ? I can probably cut a piece of the tube up to raise it (no give in the hose).

Thanks.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I usually like to keep my intakes about 3-4 inches or so from the bottom of the tank. You could cut the hose without a problem. There are several ways to make your flow not as strong: 1) drill either more holes into the spray, make the current ones larger, or a combination of the two. 2) face the spraybar towards the glass. I have this same filter on my 29 gallon tank and I face my spraybar towards the glass. I have it about 1-1.5 inches below the water surface. I find that this still gives me some surface agitation for air exchange, but not too much and still gives me great flow throughout the tank.


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

Ah, what a difference a day makes !!

Everything is looking good. I see why so many people are high on the Eheim filters. They are smooth and quiet.

I only have 2 tubes installed on the output side, pointing one down over the CO2 diffuser and the other horizontal. I think I'll add the 3rd tube and see if that spreads the flow out even more.

Now I'm testing the ammonia levels after dosing to 5ppm last nite. If that looks good I'll start stocking the tank !!


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

I had two of these, one of which continues to be a problem. After one year, the magnet of the impeller splits. After three years (yesterday) the hose barb breaks off the double connector when changing a hose. Both were catastrophic failures since it makes the filter unusable. The connector is out of stock at the only place that sells parts I could find and Ehiem want almost half of what a new Rena filter would cost.

Anybody ever have problems with their Eheim like this?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Bump the old thread, huh?


----------

